# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  مجموعة مدني مستمرة ولم تصلنا شكاوى من المنتخبات

## yassirali66

* نفي  عيسي حياتو رئيس الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) أي اتجاه لنقل مجموعة  ود مدني إلى الخرطوم وأكد بأن المنتخبات المشاركة في المجموعة لم تتقدم بأي  طلب رسمي في هذا الخصوص، واشار حياتو إلى أن مباريات المجموعة بود مدني  ستتواصل وفقاً للبرنامج الصادر من الاتحاد وأكد بأنهم في الاتحاد الأفريقي  لا يجاملون السودان لأن الاتحاد الأفريقي يتعامل وفق معايير معروفة لن يحيد  عنها وأضاف: إذا رأينا أن ملعب مدني غير صالح للعب فلن نتردد في تحويل  مباريات المجموعة خاصة وأن الملعب هو الأساس وأضاف: نسعى إلى تنظيم بطولة  تكون إضافة لنا وليست خصماً علينا.
*

----------


## zaeim84

*مجامل جدا حياتو ده
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*فعلا لم يتم تعديل لمجموعة مدني حيث كانت هنالك دعاية بعربه متجوله بمدينة ودمدني بصوت مدثر القطر يحث الجمهور لحضور مباريات يوم الاربعاء باستاد ودمدني
*

----------

